# Average acceptance grades?



## Jacob Parent (10 Jan 2010)

I was just wondering for people who have got accepted to RMC what was your grade average? I'm applying from the UK and sitting on A/B. I know it based on both academic and military potential and I have done 2 years of army cadets before I moved to the UK. So is it worth applying to?


----------



## calamityjoe (10 Jan 2010)

It is but make it fast...you can apply until january 15th. Then I think you'll have to wait until next year.


----------



## PrairieBoy (10 Jan 2010)

I've not been accepted yet, but I've been told that most people who get into RMC have grades in the 70s and 80s (preferably and mostly 80s), with lots of extracurriculars (Cadets, sports teams, volunteering, et cetera). I have volunteering and Cadets, and my grade average was at 80% on the button when I applied (since has gone down, but hey, still above the requirement). Everyone I've talked to has said that RMC prefers 'well-rounded individuals' to people who had 98% in all their classes, but do nothing except school.


----------



## SupersonicMax (10 Jan 2010)

Back in 2000, I had a low 90s average and was involved in sports/extra-curricular.  Lots of people had or beat that.  Some people did have mid-70s.


----------



## ballz (10 Jan 2010)

You remember your grades from 9 years ago? I can't remember my grades from last semester.... 

I guess I need to start giving you flying types more credit.. or myself a lot less ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (10 Jan 2010)

I don't remember what I had in Math, but I remember what kind of average I had!

Flying types, as you like to call us, generally have a good memory


----------



## Jacob Parent (11 Jan 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Back in 2000, I had a low 90s average and was involved in sports/extra-curricular.  Lots of people had or beat that.  Some people did have mid-70s.



I think if you have mid 70's, but do lots of extra curricular, and are applying to a course that isn't to full then you could probably get in. Can someone tell me this, I've just sent the forms in for the ROTP. Do I have to do more forms before Jan 15th or is that the only 1's they need by that date?


----------



## Lumber (24 Jan 2010)

Jacob Parent said:
			
		

> I think if you have mid 70's, but do lots of extra curricular, and are applying to a course that isn't to full then you could probably get in. Can someone tell me this, I've just sent the forms in for the ROTP. Do I have to do more forms before Jan 15th or is that the only 1's they need by that date?



How "full" the program you are applying to is has very little to do with whether or not you get accepted. The only requirement is that if your trade is an engineer (airfield, marine systems, etc.) than you must have the prerequisite grades and courses to take engineering. 

Let me reveal something to you and everyone else. While it may matter to the recruiters what degree you apply for, it means absolutely nothing when you get here. When you get to RMC in 1st year, you are either "Arts", "Science" or "Engineering". When you get here,  it is nowhere written that after first year "OCdt Bloggins will then move into History/ Mech Eng/Space Science etc.". You don't pick your program of study (other than art, science, engineering) until the end of 1st year.


----------

